# When the grandchildren leave to go home



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Totally understandable. LOL


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Indeed ours do the for at least 2 days!


----------

